# Silvia Emblem



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Which do you like? The s15 lightning S, or the older s14 S?

I'm getting the emblems on eBay for my ride. Anyone know what that's all about for the KS thing? I think it's ugly. I like the lightning S; it's newer, but I don't know if I should stick to the whole s14 theme, since I have an s14.



mmmmm, sexy.... On my purple car? When I get the pics off the camera, I'll show y'all.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i consider s15 emblems on s13/s14 rice.. however, that's merely my opinion.

KS?? i believe you're talking about these..








they just mean kouki which is 97-98 s14's

it's ur car, do whatever u want to


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL, is there no way of escaping being labeled rice? 

Well where on the front would that thing fit? It looks mighty big, does it go in the little grill between the headlights or on top replacing the Nissan sign?

Is this the s14?










And this the s15?








(Better looking IMHO) 

If I get the lightning S and thats s15, I should go with a matching set. I think that the lightning S with the second Silvia emblem looks better... ricers won't know what it is so they can't say @#$.


OK one more thing [edit] I want to see what a Silvia looks like up close, speciifcally for the emblem placement. Does anyone know some 360 pictures I can look at or something so I know what I want to turn my car into? Call it ricing out, I don't care, it looks nicer and it's more real and JDM.


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

i say keep the 240 badges since your car will never be a silvia even with the swap. but het thats just me. show love to the usdm, i know they hate us but hey its free to keep it stock. :jump:


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Love to USDM? Hm... it will never be a Silvia only in that it wasn't a Silvia when I bought it... What else is different besides the engine and emblems in the JDM Silvia?

At least it will look nice and it may get people to ask.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

there's a LOT of differences between jdm and usdm.. too much to list believe it or not.

once you get a sr20det in and a rhd conversion, you can call any 240sx JDM silvia..


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> there's a LOT of differences between jdm and usdm.. too much to list believe it or not.
> 
> once you get a sr20det in and a rhd conversion, you can call any 240sx JDM silvia..


true that, opium cant do that  anyways, if you have s14, do the s14 emblems, just the "k's" one, well after the sr20det swap, k means power everything inside and turbo. only thing is there are thieves in this world, they might steal your emblems and emblems cost alot of money, well from the prices ive seen for them, they are a rip off. now for ebay, you might get a good price, who knows.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

say you have an SR, but you dont wanna do the RHD conversion for practicality reasons and so on...
and youve built up your suspension nicely, and all that good stuff, i personally think it could be considered a silvia, same chassis.. i dont understand, for my own knowledge wat else is there that keeps if from being a silvia??

if you gonna go for the rear emblem, stick with the s14 one, its way cooler


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

it's not made for the jdm like the silvia will never be a 240. you know it works both ways, but if you modding your car then you really forgo all sorts of things that make them different, but when it comes down to it your VIN is for a usdm car and that is what it always will be usdm never jdm it's really just my ideas not yours but you asked for an opinion, and i gave it to you, if you are going to get the badges i say stay true to your year go s14


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

grip2drift said:


> it's not made for the jdm like the silvia will never be a 240. you know it works both ways, but if you modding your car then you really forgo all sorts of things that make them different, but when it comes down to it your VIN is for a usdm car and that is what it always will be usdm never jdm it's really just my ideas not yours but you asked for an opinion, and i gave it to you, if you are going to get the badges i say stay true to your year go s14


s14 badge is good enough, not the 'silvia' one. the one with K's is good after you get turbo. i already explained the whole thing. as for s13's there's those gay J's and Q's, i dont know any 14's with no power inside.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes that makes sense.

I meant loving USDM as a joke like why would I take pride in that. I *know* about JDM.

I would never spend the money on the RHD conversion, and it would be wierd shifting left handed. I guess I am just cheap. But once I do get the suspension, engine, etc, then it basically is a Silvia besides the fact that it isn't JDM. Thanks for the clarification.

They are really cheap on eBay. As in several dollars. Oh, can someone show me what the Silvia logo looks like s14, just to make sure? The s15 is the longer one, right? (Second one I posted). And the s14 front logo is just the KS.

Are there any other logos besides those two that the Silvia has? (Besides foot carpets...)


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

http://www.i-m-racing.com/jdmoemnisred.html , thats for an s14 too


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> http://www.i-m-racing.com/jdmoemnisred.html , thats for an s14 too


adn the price is a complete ripoff. big time.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

hell yea it is, i was just showin him a picture lol


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> hell yea it is, i was just showin him a picture lol


goto a vinyl shop or whatever, have em make that in a sticker, haha, or you can make a sticker, get a piece of wood, shape it into a shield and put the sticker on it and paste it, superglue, whatever on to your car. :thumbup:


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Hm, have you looked at some on eBay? They are very cheap...

Why the difference between the S shield for the s14 and the KS shield for the s14? The way I understand it, the KS is like the SE with turbo? I want to get the signs that fit my car.


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

Kristian said:


> Hm, have you looked at some on eBay? They are very cheap...
> 
> Why the difference between the S shield for the s14 and the KS shield for the s14? The way I understand it, the KS is like the SE with turbo? I want to get the signs that fit my car.


S in the shield is tellin you it's s14 silvia, K's means turbo and all power windows, blah blah blah interior.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

TuFoteeSX said:


> S in the shield is tellin you it's s14 silvia, K's means turbo and all power windows, blah blah blah interior.


holy wrong info.. S means silvia..it could be s13,s14,s15, or even s12..not just s14 silvia. K means kouki which is 97-98 s14's. all s14 silvias were turbocharged (sr20det) and K does not specifically mean power options.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

OK, so if I wanted to stick truly to my s14a style, then the KS emblem would be the way to go?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^^^^^^ yup.
i personally love the green "S" shield on black/white s14a's...they look awesome


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> holy wrong info.. S means silvia..it could be s13,s14,s15, or even s12..not just s14 silvia. K means kouki which is 97-98 s14's. all s14 silvias were turbocharged (sr20det) and K does not specifically mean power options.


S means silvia indeed. but with the shield, i got the impression that it's for s14's. the s13's got J Q and a different version of the K letterings, unlike the 14's. now 15's are the lightning S.

for 13's
Jack-no power, no turbo, shitty
Queen-power, no turbo, shitty still
King-power everything, turbo


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Yea that looks nice - what is the difference between the red, blue, and green S shields?


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Ha, no difference in meaning for the the car itself then?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Kristian said:


> Ha, no difference in meaning for the the car itself then?


no

wanna get confused?? there are j's, q's, and k's as well as zenki, chuki, and kouki


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> no
> 
> wanna get confused?? there are j's, q's, and k's as well as zenki, chuki, and kouki


yep, try figuring that one out. i explained the letters. can you do the other three? it still wont bring out captain planet.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> all s14 silvias were turbocharged (sr20det) and K does not specifically mean power options.


No, there were J's Q's and K's for the s14 too. K does mean power option.

I believe it goes like this:
89-91 - S13 J's, Q's and K's CA18DE(T)
89-91 - S13 K's convertable (auto only) CA18DET
89-91 - RS13 Series 1 180SX CA18DE(T)
91-95 - PS13 J's, Q's and K's SR18DE(T)
91-95 - RP13 Series 2 180SX SR20DET
91-95 - KPS13 Q's and K's SR18DE(T) + super hicas
91-95 - KRP13 Series 2 180SX SR20DET + super hicas
91-95 - PS13 A's (Almighty) SR20DE
91-95 - PS13 Q's K's Club Spec SR20DE(T)
94-94 - S14 K's 270R SR20DET blue top
95-97 - S14 type 1 J's, Q's and K's SR20DE(T)
95-97 - CS14 type 1 Q's and K's SR20DE(T), C for super hicas
97-99 - S14 type 2 J's, Q's and K's SR20DE(T)
97-99 - CS14 type 2 Q's and K's SR20DE(T), C for super hicas
95-98 - (K)RPS13 Type S, R and X SR20DE(T) blacktop s13 motor
99-01 - S15 Spec S, Spec R and Varietta SR20DE(T)
02-02 - S15 Spec R GT SR20DET


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

So the only emblem difference is the hood and rear, is this correct?

I need to get new floormats, too...

How do you guys think a black emblem will look on black paint, or would red look better?

(grumble) I have to wait until my engine swap/paint job before I can apply these aesthetics (purple paint... yuk)


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I painted my original logo in satin black - looked great on shiny black. Satin black logos are the in thing at the moment, the S15 'S' would look good this colour. 
I say get the S15 logo in satin black on the front only. Keep it subtle. I dunno if there is a problem painting up a chrome emblem though...


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmm... dunno about that painting chrome thing. Just order the logo in black to begin with?

I'm doing that so it's neutral with my purple paint or the black paint for later.


----------

